

The one position every startup needs- Secret Weapon #2 - thiele
http://blog.appsumo.com/the-position-every-startup-needs-secret-weapon-2/

======
moge
What I loved about this article was the ending. By posting the sample job
application it removes this article from a 'hey you should do it' to
actionable direction on how you can do this.

------
noahkagan
Love to hear any comments or feedback about what you guys think.

~~~
rishi
nice work finding nick. Has he had an success yet?

~~~
noahkagan
The two biggest surprises to me so far:

1- About 80% of tests are producing results that don't show increase /
decrease

2- Assuming things will work better is completely off. I was convinced my
lightbox idea from the article was easier for the user but turned out it was
annoying.

One thing is a balance of making things too annoying vs getting features that
help us grow. An on going challenge of always trying to do right by our
visitors and customers.

------
fellowniusmonk
Yeah, back at my last company we added 1 outside the box feature to the site
and it increased per page conversion 50%, this was after years of rigorous
optimization. It's always interesting what lateral thinking can do.

